# Turning into a hermit



## 19492 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone,I'm Saz and I'm 20 and I'm at university at the moment. I first started having IBS last year in the middle of term. When IBS isn't much of a problem and im not stressed, I am such a socil butterfly, out every night meeting new people. But at the moment its really bad to the state that just walking out the door makes me anxious. I've had a couple of near panic attcks on buses and things when I cannot see a toilet and it's ruining my life. I'm a student and I want to be able to go out and enjoy myself. Any tips for how to conquer this fear??I'm getting desperate!Saz


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Saz,I've been using Mike's IBS Audio Program and for me the anxiety of walking out the door and being away from the house were the first things to improve. I have had IBS for 20 years now and am finally getting my life back.From replies you get here and reading through the forums you will find that several people have found different things that help them. No matter what you try first, give it a 110% effort, use it as recommended, be sure to use it long enough to determine if it will help you, and, if not, move on to the next. When I first found this site I read almost every post here and made a list of everything that people were getting help from and noted how many people had tried each thing without any help. I found that the IBS Audio Program had a much higher success rate than anything else I found, so I figured I would start with that. Well, it has been amazing for me and I continue to improve more and more every day.Hope this helpsRobby


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Saz and welcome!Robby has some good info for you - But I wanted to add that the author of the IBS Audio Program is in Cheshire - he has a free-phone and I am sure he would be happy to talk with you as he has helped thousands of people, including uni students, to break that anxiety of IBS. He had one gal who was out of school 2 years with panic and IBS, and she went back to uni with no problems.Consider giving him a call - or at least read over his site and think about it! He really has helped lots and young people especially. - Ask Nikki on the Young Adults forum as well - she is in the UK and has done Mike's program too.Ta - and hope you feel better - feel free to ask anything - we have all been through this and are here to help.


----------



## 19492 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks Rooby and Marilyn,I went to see the doctor on friday and she's put me on mebeverine (I live in the uk and thats the main thing they prescribe for it here) to treat ibs and recommended i talk to the uni counsellor to try and combat the anxiety attacks. I'm really glad she took me seriously because this uneccessary anxiety is starting to freak me out. But I have overcome it by going out, even if i am nearly sick by stepping out of the house! But once I'm out my tummy settles right down and I'm ok- how weird is that? Not sure about the hypnotherapy, i've always been really wary about it. The lack of control and freeing of my mind seems quite dangerous but if the counselling and medication doesn't work, I might consider it.Thanks for your support guys! I'll let you know how it all goes. I am determined to fight this and not let it rule my life, even if I have to wear a nappy for that to happen lol! Saz


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

I Saz,Thats great that you are going after this thing head on. I would hate to see someone as young as yourself to have to suffer any longer than they have to.Hypnotherapy is not like the stuff you see on stage where they make some guy act like a chicken.If your counselor has you lay quietly and relaxed while they talk through your issues with a calm an soothing voice they are using hypnotherapy.What I have learned from people on this site is that IBS is a problem between the mind and the gut, and there is a big difference between a regular hypnotherapist and one that is trained in gi disorders.A lot of people on this site have indicated that they tried regular hypnotherapy with no help and unfortunately some of them were so turned off by the lack of results that they will not try to locate a hypnotherapist that is trained in gi disorders or try Mike's tapes.The reason most people see no results from a regular hypnotherapist is that only half the problem is being worked on. You may feel a little better when you leave there office but the first time your gut gives you a problem your anxiety will probably come right back. A hypnotherapist with the proper training will be addressing all of your issues with IBS which can help calm all of the problems at the same time. Clinical trials have shown that hypnotherapy performed by someone properly trained in gi disorders have well over an 80% success rate.I hope this makes sense.Robby


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

If a nappy is what I think it is, I have gone that route on a few occations.


----------



## 19492 (Dec 4, 2005)

I thought I'd give you an update on how I'm doing with this anxiety thing. I've been fighting it head on by making myself go out and have fun, but it is hard as it makes me so ill trying to get out of the house. I've managed to do a carol service, which is great because there were so many rehearsals. Got my worst nightmare tonight though- a meal! This is the test... dreading it but will fight it!Thanks for all your supportSazx


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Go for it, Saz - let us know how it goes - hope all is well, and this is a good thing to not let the IBS rule ya!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello saz & welcome


----------



## 19492 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi all!Sorry if its been ages since I replied but I'm now home from uni. Hope you all had a good Christmas and New year!I'm not doing too well. I have good days and bad days but getting me out the house is hard because I panic. I've been able to work, which is great! I thought this anxiety would just disappear once i was home de-stressing but it looks like im in for a long battle. Thanks for all your support. I'm determined to conquer this, it just takes up all my energy.I'm keeping smiling,Sazx


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hang in there Saz - we are sending you good thoughts.. xxx


----------



## 18989 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi,I have IBS, shyness, and social anxity since about 8 th grade. Other people get butterflys, I get it seems like Eagles.I'm new to this web site, so HI EVERYONE!Getting out of the house, being around even just one person in a social situation is very diffacult. I have panic attacks, spend alot of time in the bath room (if I'm out of the house) The Dr. put me on 50mg of amitriptylin it is not helping me with the social problems and being nurvous. So how do I start controlling I.B.S, and not the I.B.S. controlling me?thank you!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Tired, and welcome to the BB - IBS along with social anxiety, etc. can be quite difficult - especially if they co-exist. Some folks have anxiety DUE to the IBS, others have it alongside it and they make each condition worse.I am sure many people here will share what has worked best for them - I was on the medication you mention, as well as many others, for my IBS, but I did not have social anxiety - only worry about IBS attacks.But you can take a peek at the links below my name for what helped me, and perhaps this is something that may be helpful to you too...Others here will hopefully share their insights with you as well.Take care, and know that you are not alone and we are all here to help and support you...


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi tired of staying ### home and welcome


----------



## 19492 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi there all!I'm glad I'm not alone with the whole anxiety and ibs thing. The Doc has managed to find a pill that is helping me temporarily. I'm on a beta blocker (propranolol) and that has controlled the physical symptoms of the anxiety. I'm starting to feel like myself again. Off the amitriptyline- I got nasty side effects from it and was still anxious. Managed to go shopping today- the first time in 2 months YAY!!! Thanks for all your understanding.Kind of glad that I've been through this because I can now understand some of what other people here are going through. I wouldn't have had a clue before because I was such a confident person. V. grateful I'm getting better though.Hang in there fellow anxious peeps. There is always hope!Saz


----------

